# Tribute 650 - For Sale



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have very reluctantly decided to put our Tribute 650 up for sale. It is a genuine sale due to health issues, and is pretty much as new. The minor teething problems with trim and furniture have been resolved, and everything works perfectly. With less than 2000 miles on the clock it is nicely run-in, and returns 35 mpg when driven gently.
Extras include:-
Fiamma Roll-Out (Silver) - Roof rail is still in situ
Fiamma Cycle Rack - Fitted to rear offside door - Not screwed, so can be removed without damage to door
Roof mounted omni-directional ariel
CD/radio
This van will make someone very happy, and in light of the condition and the extras we will be wanting a sensible price.
This is not a happy time for us, so please don't contact us with silly offers.
If anyone is interested, or knows anyone else who may be interested, PM us and we will discuss.
It will go into the classifieds later.
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

So Sorry to hear the news, may I offer our best wishes. 
To vouch, I have seen this van at the dealers and it looks better and probably is better than new.

Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Paul; I appreciate your comments, but then again this section always attracted a lot of kindly folk.
Kind regards,

Paul O


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

myself included would like to wish you well in theese difficult times,it may or maynot help but i have sold three campers over the years very easily on the "find -it" site, costs 10 pounds if i remember,two of three buyers came up from london and had commited to buy just off the pictures. if you type find it in to google it should come up.

kind regards. mark.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks so much Mark.
I'll get some better photos then go on to Find It.
Hopefully someone will see what a great van it is - I'll miss it.

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Our best wishes go to you and your family during this difficult time. Good luck with selling your Tribute it sounds a very nice vehicle.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIBUTE FOR SALE*

Hi Otto
sorry to hear you are having to sell your van,after such a long wait.Someone will get a realy nice van .Good luck with the sale and best wishes to you
All the best Larry n Sue


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Thank you*

Many thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts and wishes. I wish we were fit enough to continue as our 650 is now a pretty nice machine. Someone will buy it in time, and will be happy with their choice.
Kind regards to all.

Paul & Kath.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Dear Paul,

Sorry to read that you have to reluctantly put your Tribute 650 up for sale. I am looking to buy this type of motorhome so if it is still not sold will you please contact me on phone 01234 871096 or if you prefer email me at [email protected]

Regards
colin doherty


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Thank you*

Hello Paul,

I'm very sorry indeed to hear something of your circumstances, which have led to your reluctantly selling your van.

I'd like to wish you & Kath lots of luck & good wishes.

Dougie.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

As a X owner of the Tribute hope things take a turn for the better.


----------

